
How Our Remote Engineering Team Stays Agile - nicholas483
https://www.helpscout.net/blog/agile-remote-teams/
======
chrisbrookins
Some people have asked me what we use to record GIFs for PR requests. A lot of
us like [http://getcloudapp.com](http://getcloudapp.com) for that purpose.

